# Nose Rubbing?



## Cboivin (Sep 6, 2012)

Quick question, i just finishing building my new enclosure for my tegu, Iris is about 3 ft. long, and i've about 2 and a half 3 months. The size of her cage is 8 feet long, 4 feet deep, and about feet wide, and she i guess she is rubbing her nose on something because it is completely raw almost to the point of bleeding. im not sure what to do? and a side note she has been in her cage for 5 days now, not sure if that makes a difference... thanks guys


----------



## kim86 (Sep 6, 2012)

Is there anything rough or sharp inside the enclosure she could be rubbing it against? Sometimes they will try to open enclosures that have front sliding doors or even top opening ones... but your enclosure is pretty huge, so that's strange. Rub some regular Polysporin on the wound and it should help in healing it up.


----------



## Cboivin (Sep 6, 2012)

The only thing i think that she could be rubbing on is that in her previous cage she escaped out of the top so maybe she is rubbing her nose on the wire that is covering the top? and thanks for the advice


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: RE: Nose Rubbing?*



Cboivin said:


> The only thing i think that she could be rubbing on is that in her previous cage she escaped out of the top so maybe she is rubbing her nose on the wire that is covering the top? and thanks for the advice



I have recently noticed a missing scale on the tip of nile's nose.I never see him nose rub,but sometimes he jumps up and hits the screen top of his tank.he loves to come out and be held so I don't take him out in response to this...not wanting to encourage bad behavior.but am concerned about his nose.I put neosporin on it and hope that takes care of it.any other suggestions to prevent further injury or discourage this behavior? Thanks...

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------

